# what are the best wood carving tools for slingshots?



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i need to no wat are some good wood carving tools


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

dremels all the way, can cut and sand in one tool


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Coping saw, sandpaper, rasp, razor knife. Free wood is the best. Pallets firewood & scraps. This must be hard wood like oak. If you are spending money it takes the fun out of it.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I suggest Mora knives for woodcarving. The model 120 in this pic, is great for woodcarving. Coping saw and 4 way rasp file are good too. A Dremel is great. A jig saw is good, a small band saw is best for board cuts.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd second to a "Dremel" ,......... off course some kinda saw is also required !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

if your just looking for hand tools, i would start with a good carvign knife like the Mora mentioned above, and a 4 way rasp. add to that a good half-round file and a selection of sandpaper and you can make anything you want.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A scroll saw file and sandpaper,


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

whatever you can find ! use it smart !


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been looking at the new Dremel Trio, it has the ability to route as well as all the normal functions. Anybody try this tool yet? If so how about a review.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dremel Trio review

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dPwvP6BDiFI

My concern with this tool would be the depth of cut it is capable of. I don't thing it would be deep enough to cut out boards much thicker than 15mm.

EDIT: I just downloaded and read the manual. Extract below.

INTENDED USE
This Dremel Trio tool is intended for cutting
wood up to 1/2" thick, plastic, thin sheet metal,
drywall up to 5/8 thick, fiberboard, and wall tile
using the applicable tools and accessories
recommended by Dremel. This tool also
sands using a variety of sanding drums and
routes using 3/16" shank router bit


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Many years ago, all I had was a hacksaw and a knife.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have all the power tools a man could want, well, almost, never enough tools. I have a band saw, jig saw, table saw, wood and metal lathes and the list goes on and on. The one tool I have never owned and always wanted was a router. I saw the Dremel Trio had the capacity to route and I was thinking of edge finishing and grooving not cutting out frames. I think it might be ok for that. I know all this can be done with simple hand tools but why not make it easier if you can afford to. Any thoughts or experiences? 
Philly


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

For edges get a router table and a high speed router.Fastest and best way to clean up and round edges.The faster the router the cleaner the cuts.Be carefull it will cut fingers as well as wood.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Power tools make fast work, for me they also make fast mistakes. I am terrible with a dremel tool. I would not trade my band saw or drill press for anything, but when it comes to shaping a 4 in hand rasp and some files works for me. I have had the set below for over 20 years.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> For edges get a router table and a high speed router.Fastest and best way to clean up and round edges.The faster the router the cleaner the cuts.Be carefull it will cut fingers as well as wood.


Hi Jay
The router is a wonderful machine. It is capable of just about anything with all the different bits you can get for it.
I am looking into a dovetail jig for mine right now. I have a table router and also a palm router. I think the palm router will be perfect for the dovetail jig.
Tom


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

even though a dremel can be used as a router i don't think you'd want to use it much as a full time router. Ryobi actually makes a pretty good router at a fair price. For making board cuts a scroll saw and a router table are what i use. If i am slow and careful with the scroll saw i don't need to use the spindle sander, just go straight to the router table. the last board cut i made took about 5 minutes from scroll saw to router table file the grooves and done (except for finish).


----------

